
Show HN: Get instant name ideas for your next startup, business or side-project - varunmohapatra
https://namewink.com/?ref=hn5
======
dana321
I think you have a bug, i typed in trans as a test word and trans.io came up
available, but its not.

------
dana321
Yeah, tried another one `cross`. Said bitcross.com was avaliable but it
wasn't.

